# OpenVPN Problem



## tobi (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi,

I have installed a openvpn server. I can connect to the server but I have many problems:

1) I can ping my Server (real IP) 0% Packet lost but if I ping my VPN IP (10.8.0.1) I get up to 80% lost?!

2) I can't connect via SSH over VPN on my Server!


Here are my config files:


```
# Port
port 443

# TCP or UDP?
proto udp

# tun or tap?
dev tun

# Mode
mode server

tun-mtu 1492
fragment 1300
mssfix

ca      /usr/local/etc/openvpn/keys/ca.crt
cert    /usr/local/etc/openvpn/keys/vpn-server.crt
key     /usr/local/etc/openvpn/keys/vpn-server.key
dh      /usr/local/etc/openvpn/keys/dh2048.pem

server 10.8.0.0 255.255.255.0
ifconfig-pool-persist ipp.txt
#push "route 192.168.0.0 255.255.255.0"
push "route 10.8.0.1"

keepalive 10 120

auth SHA1
cipher AES-256-CBC

comp-lzo

user nobody
group nobody

persist-key
persist-tun

verb 3
```


```
client
float
dev tun
tun-mtu 1492
fragment 1300
mssfix
proto udp
remote ****.org 443
ca ca.crt
cert client.crt
key client.key
auth SHA1
cipher aes-256-cbc
nobind
comp-lzo
persist-key
persist-tun
verb 3
```

Client: Windows 7
Routing Table:

```
Aktive Routen:
     Netzwerkziel    Netzwerkmaske          Gateway    Schnittstelle Metrik
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0     192.168.50.1   192.168.50.104     10
         10.8.0.1  255.255.255.255         10.8.0.5   192.168.50.104     11
```

Thanks for help!!!
tobi


----------



## pbd (Nov 21, 2011)

If you run tcpdump on the tun interface on server:

`# tcpdump -ni tun0`

Do you see ICMP echo requests ("pings") or are the already lost?


----------



## pbd (Nov 21, 2011)

Also, does OpenVPN log something to /var/log/messages?


----------

